# James Bond "Study Bible"



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2008)

RELIGION Blog | The Dallas Morning News (November 10, 2008)

BondBibleStudy


----------



## caddy (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmmmmm

I am _Shaken & Stirred_...I shall have to read further....!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Nov 10, 2008)

Absolutely ridiculous. What true spiritual growth can we gain through such stuff?


----------



## JM (Nov 10, 2008)

ORDERED IT!





















No, I really didn't.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 10, 2008)

Dr. No (1962) - Commentary on the Ten Commandments
From Russia With Love (1963) - Dispensational Commentary on Eschatology
Goldfinger (1964) - What the Bible Teaches About Money
Thunderball (1965) - The Story of Sodom and Gomorrah
You Only Live Twice (1967) - Or Why You Must Be Born Again
On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969) - A Catholic Commentary
Diamonds Are Forever (1971) - Parable Using Diamonds to Refer to the Soul
Live and Let Die (1973) - How to Overcome Evil With Good
The Man with the Golden Gun (1974) - The Story of Elijah and the Prophets of Baal
The Spy Who Loved Me (1977) - Liberal Commentary on Rahab the Harlot
Moonraker (1979) - Book on Creationism
For Your Eyes Only (1981) - A Book on Heaven
Octopussy (1983) - 
A View to a Kill (1985) - The Stoning of Stephen
The Living Daylights (1987) - Paul's Damascus Road Experience
Licence to Kill (1989) - How the Preaching of the Law Revives Sin
GoldenEye (1995) - The Love of Money
Tomorrow Never Dies (1997) - The Eternity of the Soul
The World is Not Enough (1999) - The Parable of the Rich Young Ruler
Die Another Day (2002) - Commentary on Paul's Life
Casino Royale (2006) - An Exhortation to Stewardship
Quantum of Solace (2008) - The Rich Man in Hell had Comfort on Earth

One left blank for the more creative.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## nicnap (Nov 11, 2008)

Leave it to the money hungry, who are not interested in making disciples, but are interested in making $ to come up with this. It is not surprising, as I have seen the Andy Griffith Bible study, and a few others...


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 11, 2008)

Isn't this website satire? I know there are some doosies out there, but I didn't see this as a real attempt.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 11, 2008)

If he is serious then he really needs to bone up on his Bond stuff. The pistol on the header is a Colt 1911 with a suppressor. Everyone knows that Bond carried a Walther PPK.

For what it's worth,if Bond were to carry a full sized pistol he would have carried the Browning Hi Power or P35, the finest single action pistol every designed. I know that scores of 1911 shooters will disagree with me. I've had both, I'll pick the Hi Power thank you.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 11, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> If he is serious then he really needs to bone up on his Bond stuff. The pistol on the header is a Colt 1911 with a suppressor. Everyone knows that Bond carried a Walther PPK.
> 
> For what it's worth,if Bond were to carry a full sized pistol he would have carried the Browning Hi Power or P35, the finest single action pistol every designed. I know that scores of 1911 shooters will disagree with me. I've had both, I'll pick the Hi Power thank you.



You're completely in error. Bond would either use the GSB-1599 (Geneva Study Bible - 1599) or the AV-1611 (Authorized Version - 1611).

Or perhaps the DAHS-1789CED. (Dutch Annotations on Holy Scripture using the 1789 Cambridge Edition of the 1611)


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, after looking a little deeper, he is serious. And, seriously wrong. This is a great example of how much damage nihilism can do.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 16, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Octopussy (1983) -
> 
> One left blank for the more creative.



Study on Song of Solomon?


----------

